# Brookville?



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Anything doing on Brookville lately? I was wondering what the water temp. was. Never been there so I was trying to pick a good time to head up there. I don't want to drive two hours and spend a whole day up there just to find out the fish have lock-jaw.


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

I was there a week ago today and they had 
Lock jaw. A week before that I caught 15 smallies all on tubes. 
The temp last week 70. If you go let us know how you do 
They should turn on any day now


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Well I think I'll give it a try. Thanks for the info, hopefully they are pushing past the weird fall transition stage into a steady shallower bite.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Today, marks the start of winter drawdown (read as good fishing starts)


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

My nephew last Friday caught around 20 lm. Biggest 5 went 19lbs. Caught a hog,
8lbs. His biggest fish to date.:B


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bassky said:


> My nephew last Friday caught around 20 lm. Biggest 5 went 19lbs. Caught a hog,
> 8lbs. His biggest fish to date.:B


Sounds like a great outing man. Put a pic up of that hawg!!!!


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

20 largemouths with an 8 lb kicker at Brookville, but no pics? Sorry but you can't really expect people to blindly accept that statement.


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

It didn't happen unless there's pictures


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

sporto said:


> 20 largemouths with an 8 lb kicker at Brookville, but no pics? Sorry but you can't really expect people to blindly accept that statement.


No one has to believe it, but I do. 
I have in my long time fishing Brookville, a few days with those numbers. Never had an 8 lb er but, have had a few 5 biggest hit 20 lbs.. Last year I saw a guy get a 10 lb er (0fficially weighed.)
Brookville holds some big fish! And, when the bite is on, it can be done.

That said, it would be nice to see some pics.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

I have this wonderful bridge that my great grandfather from Brooklyn passed along to me. I have no use for it anymore and would love to find it a new home so just go ahead and send me a down payment and I'd be happy to hold it for you...


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

You own a bridge!? But, no pics!? Sorry but you can't really expect people to blindly accept that statement.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Um, my point exactly....thx for agreeing with me. Lol


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bassky said:


> My nephew last Friday caught around 20 lm. Biggest 5 went 19lbs. Caught a hog,
> 8lbs. His biggest fish to date.:B


I'd love to see a picture of this bass! Biggest one I've seen in person was a 6.6 lber


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> *]I'd love to see a picture *[/U]of this bass! Biggest one I've seen in person was a 6.6 lber


 I'd love to go fishing with BassKy and his nephew ! 
I've taken more than a few nice fish that I don't have pics of----sure doesn't mean I didn't catch-em.
Good-Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Nope sure doesn't, but then again an 8 or 10 pounder out of Brookville (which is absolutely more than possible) is a lot more impressive than just a "nice fish". An 8 lber would've taken big bass and a 20 lb sack would've won every single tournament on Brookville in the last 5 yrs if not forever. Not in any way saying it didn't happen just what I said before, I would be skeptical without seeing pics or knowing the person firsthand...But then again, I tend to think most people (not just fishermen) tend to stretch the truth a bit, even when it's not intentional.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

sporto said:


> Nope sure doesn't, but then again an 8 or 10 pounder out of Brookville (which is absolutely more than possible) is a lot more impressive than just a "nice fish". An 8 lber would've taken big bass and a 20 lb sack would've won every single tournament on Brookville in the last 5 yrs if not forever. Not in any way saying it didn't happen just what I said before, I would be skeptical without seeing pics or knowing the person firsthand...But then again, I tend to think most people (not just fishermen) tend to stretch the truth a bit, even when it's not intentional.


Yea I'd have to agree with this lol... I looked at USA bassin tournament records which is a decent size trail and since 2007 the biggest bass caught was 6.62# caught in 2011 by brant holder .. I mean that's a pig but I bet they have some pics of it ha ha...also since 2007 the biggest 5 fish weight was 19.02# also caught in 2011... Very impressive your cousin of yours should look into fishing those tournys he could make some money ... But of course they actually weigh the fish there


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't know Bassky but good grief it's not like he said his nephew caught a world record and didn't weigh it. People have fished without cameras for millions of years. In fact, as a child, I remember sitting around with my grandpa and other family telling fishing stories - not always pictures to back up the stories but man they were amazing stories and my imagination was probably better than the real thing anyone. I can see a young guy pulling in a huge bass, big smile, maybe a high five.....but no doubt memories. Relax people and enjoy the stories - that's what fishing is all about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

Well spoken outdoor life 
Let's hear some reports of the fishing so I can figure out 
Where I am fishing this weekend


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sporto said:


> 20 largemouths with an 8 lb kicker at Brookville, but no pics? Sorry but you can't really expect people to blindly accept that statement.


A few yrs back I posted about a HUGE sheephead I caught at lake erie. I caught a lot of crap about no pic, I threw back a record book fish ETC. In the bow of my 17 ft boat, the head hit one side and the tail hit the other. I had no reason to lie about the weight as I did not want my name linked to a world record drum. Most of the people that gave me greif are not on the site anymore. I BELEIVE THE 8LB BASS! Why lie??? The sheephead was close to 30 pounds....


----------



## creekrunner1 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a 6 lb largemouth mounted that has a regulation softball sitting in its mouth . I remember the day I caught it, November 5th 2008, and i was amazed i could get my whole fist in his mouth with ease. I have caught several 8 lb largemouth in Florida that didnt have near the size on the 6 lb I have mounted, he was 27 inches in length as well. Full of eggs she would have been 8 lbs for sure... I fish with several locals in Brookville that catch at least one 5lber a year, so yeah, its possible.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

creekrunner1 said:


> I have a 6 lb largemouth mounted that has a regulation softball sitting in its mouth . I remember the day I caught it, November 5th 2008, and i was amazed i could get my whole fist in his mouth with ease. I have caught several 8 lb largemouth in Florida that didnt have near the size on the 6 lb I have mounted, he was 27 inches in length as well. Full of eggs she would have been 8 lbs for sure... I fish with several locals in Brookville that catch at least one 5lber a year, so yeah, its possible.


 Thats ironic that You mentioned that a softball would fit in His mouth, I caught a 6+ lb'r this Spring and thats the way I describe Him, and oh yeah I have pix, but could care less if anyone believes Me or not!, plus posting pix on this site could be much easier.


----------



## wannabefishin (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes some of the guys on this board can be real douche canoes. I do know Bassky and he is as honest as the days is long. If he said it, it is true. His nephew is a competition fisherman so the dude knows what he is doing.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is what I know, is that Brookville harbors some incredible fish in many species, that being said, Ive seen pics or personally seen some "monster" sized Flatheads, stripers, channel cats, walleyes and SM Bass from there and Im talking national class sized fish, that lake has every type of structure available, more wood and rock then any lake Ive ever seen in Ohio, more bait fish and bigger ones then any lake Ive ever fished in Ohio and even though its a heavily fished lake, there is sooo much of it to fish that getting away from folks is easy to do and someone saying they got an 8lber there doesn't even make me bat an eye. heck Im sure there are a few 10's over there. Im pretty sure most of the naysayers have not spent much time over there, its just not like any of the Ohio lakes. I just love when folks get on here and doubt.... cant tell you how many PM's ive gotten from folks telling me how full of BS I am when I post about 50+ catfish days and when I try to get them to go with me on a numbers trip, it s funny how they never seem to come through and disappear.. Ill send calls and emails and hear nothing but crickets...LOL, I think folks just like to be negative and want to gripe about something. Bassky, love to hear about big fish, keep em coming...

Salmonid


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

wannabefishin said:


> Sometimes some of the guys on this board can be real douche canoes. I do know Bassky and he is as honest as the days is long. If he said it, it is true. His nephew is a competition fisherman so the dude knows what he is doing.


That's all good but when they brag about all these Big Bass being caught in a day you need something to back it up,like photos.Probably they shouldn't be bragging unless they got something to show.That's just the way it goes.



Roscoe


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

I think we should all go to Brookville and fight it out the old fashioned way. That is, I'll take Bassky and his nephew vs the field. They'll catch double the fish because they don't spend half the day posing for fish-selfies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Roscoe said:


> That's all good but when they brag about all these Big Bass being caught in a day you need something to back it up,like photos.Probably they shouldn't be bragging unless they got something to show.That's just the way it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


No, actually there is no site rule stating that you need to back up anything to post fishing results. For those of you questioning the post if you don't like it or believe it just move on but please keep your negative questioning comments to yourself please, they are not solicited, needed, appreciated and will not be tolerated going forward.

Thanks for your understanding and consideration.


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Will be going to Brookville tomorrow. Weather and moon phase look promising, hoping the brown fish have the feed bags on. I'll report back with how we fare.


----------



## creekrunner1 (Sep 18, 2014)

I know of a couple locals that know where all the structures and old brick buildings were when they flooded it to make the lake. There is supposedly an old map that's around that shows everything before it was actually flooded but i've never actually seen it. I enjoy whitewater river as much as Brookville Lake I just wish it was more accessible by foot like the Lil Miami or Twin Creek. You really have to float it to enjoy it... I'll be hitting the GMR this weekend as I have a few spots that are producing fish every time I go out. Still looking for that big 5lb smallie...


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

Fished today only two small ones so far one large mouth 
One small mouth


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Well fished Brookville from 11:30-6:30 today and not much to show. Had one small smallmouth on at the end of the day. We did a lot of exploring so there was not too much meaningful fishing time. Did manage to run into a 16-17" walleye on a blade bait and a 14" one on an Alabama rig of all things. I missed one that almost ripped the rod out of my hands as I was ripping a jigging spoon. I'm thinking a decent walleye or smallmouth. We marked a lot of fish from 30-40 fow, but didn't have much to show for it. Had a few other hits on the jigging spoon that felt more like white bass but they didn't hook up. The few active fish we did find really wanted to eat but the water temp. is still 62 which is warmer than I expected. Need it to drop a good 7 degrees I think. Would be nice to get back a couple times this fall and try to learn the lake some more. Seems like there is some really big fish potential as I have heard.


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Getting out on Brookville again this Saturday, it is going to be cold for most of the day but I'm hoping the drop in water temperature may actually have a semi-positive affect considering the water has been hovering in the low 60s for awhile now. On paper it looks like it will be a rough outing, but you never know till' you go. The biggest challenge will be finding them, as finding them in post frontal conditions that have the temperature plummeting when I don't know the lake other than what amounted to a quick run around last weekend should make for an interesting day. It's going to be catch whatever comes our way. Hopefully one of the many species in there will be catchable.


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

Let us know how you do I plan on going Sunday


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Me and a buddy fished Taylorsville Lake in Kentucky last Friday and Sat. We fished the upper part of the lake. We did pretty good. We caught all of our bass on mainlake wood with rock and in creeks same scenario. There had to be shad in the area or you did not hook up. We went to the back of the creeks and if there was shad, fish the laydowns on rocky banks near deep water or creek channels. We caught a few on the flats along with some nice hybrids in same areas. Maybe this pattern will hold true with Brookville. Maybe hit the no wake zone upper part of lake? Run and Gun!
Bassky


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

With the weather being like it is supposed to the lower part would be damn near unfishable. 30s and 15mph wind from the north would be really rough especially with the clear water. Going to stay in the creeks and cuts towards the upper end as long as the bait is there.


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

Tom 513 said:


> , but could care less if anyone believes Me or not!, .


could or couldn't care less? two different things.


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

Well xubassfishing how did you do today


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Gone Fission said:


> could or couldn't care less? two different things.


I think You know what I mean


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

Tom 513 said:


> I think You know what I mean


I do..but I could care less


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

So Brookville was nasty. Had some water roll in the boat while fishing around the Fairfield causeway. Proved really tough most of the day. One little catfish and walleye on a jigging spoon after the bass weren't cooperating. Really had a tough time finding shad when it was overcast and in the 30s early. It ended up grazing 40 degrees and around 5:30 we checked a cove that was protected and there were shad. By this time the sun was out and bam, had a 3+ pounder on, didn't get a good hookset as he came to the surface and just spit the hooks right back at me. Throwing a 1/4oz shad rap on a ML spinning rod with a 6lb fluoro leader, so had to finesse it a little. After that jumped to the next cove and found shad, saw a swirl like the one I saw in the last cove right around the shad. Two casts later caught a 2 pounder.







Couldn't find any more spots with shad, otherwise I think we could have done better. Could have figured the pattern out a bit earlier although it was tough most of the day. I called my shot on the fish I caught and could have definitely caught more had we just figured it out a bit earlier. Water temp was 56 in this cove which is 6 degrees cooler than last weekend so just catching fish was a plus considering the conditions I think. Find the shad, match the hatch. They weren't relating to any cover, just where the shad were in shallow water, although adjacent to deeper water. EDIT: Couldn't find more shallow shad because we ran out of time, not because they weren't there.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Great job! Nice fish! You had some tough conditions and did well with what you were served.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

OutdoorLife said:


> I think we should all go to Brookville and fight it out the old fashioned way. That is, I'll take Bassky and his nephew vs the field. They'll catch double the fish because they don't spend half the day posing for fish-selfies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


love it. let the haters hate and just keep on fishing


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Being from northern Illinois these reservoirs filled with standing timber are foreign to me so I've been trying to figure them out. Yet to have a really satisfying outing. I sense Brookville being a go to though, as from the last two weekends I can see some serious potential, plus I've heard the stories. Hopefully if there is some relatively consistent weather in November I can track down some smallies, but as is the arduous part of figuring out any lake you have to deal with some days of just trying to feel through the unproductive water. Maybe the smallies will finally cooperate when I get up there next.


----------



## evanmeck (Oct 3, 2014)

If you get bored (or its too windy) try the tailwater below the dam. There are BIG trout in there--beleive it or not. I don't fly fish and I catch nice trout down there on rapalas and nightcrawlers. You don't necessarily have to wade but you can get to better places. I had a rainbow hooked that was well over 24" and there are big browns in there too. Its something different and cold fronts/wind arent as much of a factor. Just a thought.


----------



## Murky&deep (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh gee willickers, he went fishing with his post and just look at all the fishermen hanging from his thread. Not saying it did not happen though.


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

Couldn't resist the beautiful weather so I called off work and Hit brookville today. Only one smallie to show for my efforts. Picture doesn't do it justice - it was at least 12 inches and 1 lb 











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

This was likely my last outing of the year. And it wasn't Brookville but, Whitewater just to the north. Close enough though to put it in this thread.

My boat was in the garage for the winter and I was pretty sure I wouldn't be getting her out anymore in '14. 

My son-in-law called me on Saturday to see if I wanted to go with him Sunday in his boat. I really had to give it some thought. The low overnight was to be 31. And the high Sunday only 52. When he told me he was going to Whitewater (trolling motor only), I figured it may be tolerable. 

We hit the water @ 8AM and it was quite cold. But, we got two keepers a few minutes in. Surface water temp was 51. The bite was on with jigs and other plastics. We were fishing the first drops from shallow weeds. I was a bit surprised that the weeds were still somewhat green. In the first hour we boated 6 LM's two real nice and the rest just making keeper size. They all looked fat and healthy. We fished our way north to get to a spot he likes and picked up several more keepers along the way. Once there, we began landing fish steady. Again the first drop from weed beds but with a quicker fall. The wind picked up and it was still COLD! But, worthwhile to be catching good fish in November. We saw a guy fishing near us land a REAL NICE ONE. He said it weighed on his scale 5 1/2#'s. We fished this area for awhile more and landed a good number of fish (all LM). The wind picked up and we worked our way back south. When we got back near the ramp, we made one swing around past the bridge and cut back across to finish the day (@ 3PM). All in all, we landed @ 20 LM's with a good many being keeper size.

I was very glad I said yes to his invite. It's not often that I can recall having as good a day as this in November. 

p.s. pic attached (lol)


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

What lake is that and where is it?


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

Woody, it's immediately north of Brookville.
Whitewater Memorial state park. Here's a link.

http://www.in.gov/dnr/parklake/2962.htm


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

I think most of the early comments were just good-natured ribbing. If not, then there is one group of people not to tell fish stories to...Fisherman!


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Went out on Brookville Saturday and from the Fairfield bridge north it was frozen. Water temp was 36, ended with 1 WB and 1 short walleye. Looks like that was the last weekend of open water.


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

Did you try for smallmouth at all? Thinking about going out Saturday either river or brookville


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Woody24 said:


> Did you try for smallmouth at all? Thinking about going out Saturday either river or brookville



I did not specifically target them. I was jigging a spoon in 40-50 fow and seeing what I could catch. I did catch a smallie in 45 fow on a blade bait in December when the water was about 42 degrees. I was thinking of throwing a jerkbait on points and such but the water is so cold I would have had to sit down and take a snack break on every pause. I just opted to go for whatever I could catch instead. I was basically ice fishing from a boat, barely shaking the spoon and every once in awhile I would let it fall to the bottom and that's when I caught the fish.


----------

